# DIY silver coating



## Camera (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a flat rubber roof (elastomeric?) that I want to silver coat, but I've not done it before. Are there particular silver coat brands people would recommend? Also, is it hard to do yourself?


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*First I would recommend finding out exactly what product you have on your roof. If a true "rubber" roof, like EPDM, they are not very tolerant to many solvent based or VOC products and can actually do more harm than good. Like eating away at the rubber. If you do have an EPDM roof, you need to make sure you are using a product that is compatible with it like an elastomeric coating. Check the label to make sure it is safe for use with EPDM. A primer may be recommended. *

*Some lay people may refer to a Modified Bitumen as a "rubber" roof. It has platicizers in it but can stand up to using an aluminum coating but it is not the same as an EPDM.*

*A true EPDM sheet can cover a large area with one sheet (similar to a pond liner) whereas with a modified roll, you would see seams where each roll overlaps.*

*As far as complexity, it's a roll on product that you would use the same equipment to paint a wall. Not difficult if you enjoy painting. Just be careful of where you're going so as not to misstep off the roof. Put a safety barrier around the perimeter of the roof.*

*You might want to look for a suitable product at a roofing material distributor where they cater to the professional trade rather than a Home Depot or Lowe's. I know in my area rubber isn't that popular on residential roofs, so I would make sure that I got the proper quality product. Although I see from this site rubber is more widely used. *


----------



## Camera (Oct 9, 2011)

*identifying roof*

thanks for the reply. I bought the house recently and did not have the roof put on myself, so I don't know what the roof is made of. Do you know how I can figure out what type roof it is? 
It's very smooth, quite black, and is not one huge sheet but long rectangular sheets. Looks similar to the one in this pic --> http://www.contrerasroofing.com/sit...stomeric_Roof_Coating_-_Bamboo_4_-331x239.jpg


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*What a coincidence that you chose a picture from Contreras Roofing as they are a local roofer here in South Florida which is where I'm from!! :yes: They were a customer of the supply house I managed.*

*Anyway, looks like you either have a BUR or Modified roof based upon the way the rolls are laid out. You can either use an aluminum coating which has fibers in it and is recommended for the first application or, you can use a white elastomeric coating. There is maintenance involved with aluminum but after the initial application, you can use a non-fibered paint. The elastomeric is a better product IMO and is thicker and the white will reflect more of the UV rays. It is more costly but has a longer lifespan and is not solvent based.*

*Good luck with your project!! *

*PS~ You might want to look into getting an 18" roller rather than a standard 9".*


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Silver coatings are typically not as reflective as white coatings.


----------

